# Canon 24-70 f/2.8 L



## Cachimba (Sep 15, 2010)

What do you think about this lens, is it worth it to get it??

Thanks all


----------



## neuroanatomist (Sep 15, 2010)

It's an excellent lens. Of course, if you believe the rumors here, a version of the lens with Image Stabilization is about to be released. Then again, it was 'about to be released' last year, too. 

Bottom line, if you need it now, buy it now.


----------



## papa-razzi (Sep 23, 2010)

I rented this and didn't like it at all. At the same time I also rented a EF-S 17-55 f/2.8. I actually liked that better, maybe because the IS helped me take better shots. I have an XSi.

I really, really wanted to like the 24-70 because it was an L, and had the cool look, and I like the focal range to be a little longer vs wider. But I had to be honest with myself, and decide I personally needed the IS.

I'm one of the ones waiting for the rumored 24-70 f/2.8L II. I haven't purchased anything yet. Still holding on ...


----------



## neuroanatomist (Sep 23, 2010)

I agree - having IS is really nice. What would you intend to use the lens for? Indoors, I tend to use my 17-55mm, but outdoors I often use my 24-105mm f/4L IS, since I can give up the stop of light and the zoom range is nice if I don't need wide angle (or if I bring along the 10-22mm as well). The 24-70mm is better for portraits with it's f/2.8, but honestly you'd be better off with a prime for that (and it's nearly break-even from a cost standpoint - 24-70 vs. 17-55 or 24-105 paired with an 85mm f/1.8 or 50mm f/1.4).


----------



## ablearcher (Sep 23, 2010)

It all depends on what you are planning to use it for. Canon 24-70 f/2.8 L plus 70-200 f/2.8 L - is a typical set for wedding photogs, so yes 24-70 does get a lot of use by pros.

Personally, I would probably get it if i was working primarily outdoors (weddings, social events), but i mostly do studio work at this point, so I have plenty of light and my 24-105 f/4 L works great for me. Frankly, even for outdoor use i might prefer primes over 24-70 (if I have a second body or a second shooter, so I have enough time for proper framing with a prime).


----------



## Taym (Sep 25, 2010)

I am no expert photographer, and yet I own the 24-70 L bougth from a fried for a very good price. It takes some really amazing pictures. I am honestly impressed with their quality and detail. But I miss IS, and I would love to trade it in for an IS version of it.


----------

